# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Ψάξε και "στόχευσε" κόμβους AWMN από το κινητό σου [Augmented Reality]

## ntrits

> Title: *Ψάξε και "στόχευσε" κόμβους AWMN από το κινητό σου [Augmented Reality]*
> Post by: *jonromero* on *15:08 13/01/2010* Είχα αναφέρει για την πρώτη έκδοση http://www.awmn.net/forum/index.php/topic,40612.0.html (http://www.awmn.net/forum/index.php/topic,40612.0.html) και τώρα είναι
> officially published!
> 
> Αν έχετε iPhone/Android, εγκαταστήστε την free εφαρμογή Layar και αν είστε Αθήνα, θα σας δείξει τo layer AWMN.
> Επιλέξτε το, ανοίξτε την camera και κάντε βόλτα βλέποντας τους κόμβους μπροστά σας (με αποστάσεις από εσάς, αριθμό clients κτλ).
> 
> Δώστε feedback!
> 
> ...


.

----------


## Juan

Αρκετά χρήσιμη εφαρμογή δοκίμασα σε ios και σε android αλλά δεν φέρνει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα .

----------


## geolos

καινούργιο *ενεργό* Layar geo-layer το οποίο ανανεώνεται ανά 1 ώρα  :: 

για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δες εδώ

----------

